# Parallelport ansteuern in Visual Basic 6



## Quattro_07 (12. Februar 2008)

Hallo

ich weiß das es hier schon einige Themen dazu hier im Forum stehen, nur ich werde aus dem ganzen zeuchs nicht schlau 

Also ich habe mir die inpout32.dll runtergeladen. Habe sie auch als Module eingetragen mit 


```
Public Declare Function Inp Lib "inpout32.dll" _
Alias "Inp32" (ByVal PortAddress As Integer) As Integer
Public Declare Sub Out Lib "inpout32.dll" _
Alias "Out32" (ByVal PortAddress As Integer, ByVal Value As Integer)
```

Dann habe ich aus einer anderen Homepage und Google herausgelesen das ich mit diesem Code beim Klicken eines buttons 


```
Dim A, B, C, D, E, F, G, H, J As Byte
Dim Port As String

Port = "h378"

J = A + B + C + D + E + F + G + H
Out Port, J
```

Meine Relaikarte ansteuern kann. Leider ohne erfolg. 

Habe es auf Windows 98 und Windows XP ausprobiert, weder bei Win 98 und Win XP gehts nicht.

Das Project habe ich Angehängt, damit ihr mir sagen könnt wo und was ich genau falsch gemacht habe


----------



## Quattro_07 (21. März 2008)

Hi

Weiß hier wirklich keiner bescheid ?


----------



## ANI (27. März 2008)

Hallo Quattro_07,

habe dir ein VB-Projekt beigelegt, welches unter Win XP getestet wurde. Schaue es dir mal an.

Gruß ANI


----------

